# Login per JDBC über PHP-Skript?



## Fiesa (14. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin mit meiner Frage im richtigen Channel .

Ich möchte mit meinem Programm über JDBC auf eine MySQL-DB zugreifen. 
Das Problem:
ich habe lediglich die URL zu einer Anmeldeseite, die per PHP-Skript das Login ermöglicht und eine Webbasierte Anwendung startet, mit der man halt die Datensätze anzeigen, filtern, etc... kann.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit per Programmierung das PHP-Skript mit den Login-Daten zu versorgen und so die JDBC-Verbindung aufzubauen? (Admin-Kennwort ist vorhanden)

Oder ist nur der herkömmliche Weg möglich über DB-URL,Port...?

Ist eine bissl schwammige Frage, hoffe aber jemand versteht die Problemstellung und kann mir nen Hinweis geben... :roll: (Hab bisher nur Desktop-Anwendungen programmiert => kein Plan von PHP)

MFG,

Fiesa


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

JDBC macht nur JDBC und nix mit "über Web" oder so. Wenn du also mit JDBC arbeiten willst, muss der Port der DB erreichbar sein und du musst die Zugangsdaten wissen. 

Die Zugangsdaten einer Person für ein Web-Login hat ja auch (hoffentlich) nichts mit den Zugangsdaten der Datenbank zu tun. 

Kannst du aus technischen Gründen nicht mit JDBC arbeiten, gäbe es noch die Möglicht mit XML-RPC oder SOAP Daten zwischen Client und Server auszutauschen. Müsstest du serverseitig entsprechende Skripte stricken.


----------



## André B. (14. Jun 2006)

Fiesa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eine Webbasierte Anwendung startet, mit der man halt die Datensätze anzeigen, filtern, etc... kann.


Das hört sich doch stark nach PhpMyAdmin an und wenn dem so ist, dann sind die Logindaten auch für den MySQL Login und den Port und die Adresse kann man, soweit ich weiss in den Servervariablen nachlesen.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

Ikarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fiesa hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich für mich nach 90% aller Web-Anwendungen an


----------



## Fiesa (14. Jun 2006)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, muß mich erstmal mit PHP beschäftigen, vielleicht wird dann alles gut :wink: 

Schönen Feiertag,
Fiesa


----------

